# Eco Brass + Tinning = Success



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

A lot of us have kvetched over the last year or so about the difficulties we've encountered soldering/sweating this new lead free 'Eco Brass'.

I've pretty much narrowed down the proper flux to use; Everflux.

But I've still had a few issues here and there. 

Somebody, I forget who, said that they tinned the tubing and the fitting beforehand. This practice makes a world of difference.


----------

